# JLabel unterstreichen



## Alex_winf01 (2. Sep 2006)

Ich habe verschiedene JLabels, die ich auch mit Fonts bearbeiten konnte. Kann ich ein JLabel auch unterstreichen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Sep 2006)

```
label = new JLabel("<html><u>underline</u></<html>");
```
sollte gehen


----------



## Alex_winf01 (3. Sep 2006)

Vielen Dank. Hat einwandfrei funktioniert. :lol:


----------

